# BBC4 on Sky



## permia (12 Mar 2009)

Hi,
Have Sky + HD - recently installed. Marvellous reception on our full HD TV.

BBC4 & more  are in Services Other Channels so can't record to Sky box. Have recorded some BBC4 to a DVD/HDD player on L1, but manually chose BBC4 on Sky & had to leave it on ..4 till program ended. Couldn't watch anything else on Sky during recording.

Is there a neater way to record ...4 & the Other Channels to DVD/HDD ?

Any way to program this on the Sky remote/box ? 
Of course no difficulty in programming the DVD/HDD recorder.

By the way why is BBC4 / 3 not available on the main sky programmes, like BBC1 / 2 ?    I can see some commercial reasoning for ITV etc being closeted in the outback, but the BBCs ?

Much appreciate your advice.


----------



## RMCF (12 Mar 2009)

permia said:


> Hi,
> *Have Sky + HD - recently installed. Marvellous reception on our full HD TV*.
> 
> BBC4 & more  are in Services Other Channels so can't record to Sky box. Have recorded some BBC4 to a DVD/HDD player on L1, but manually chose BBC4 on Sky & had to leave it on ..4 till program ended. Couldn't watch anything else on Sky during recording.
> ...



sorry not really answerign your question, but want to ask you one!!

I assume that HD looks great on a full HD TV, but what do the SD channels look like on your TV?


----------



## permia (12 Mar 2009)

Hi RMCF,

The SD channels (the majority on Sky currently) look marvellous on our full HD Sony Bravia TV. Could not believe the SD quality when we first got Sky 6 weeks ago, even still we marvel at the picture definition !! Every SD channel is superb including CH4 & BBC2 which could be especially poor on NTL. 

Also the Sky + box is a very neat package of tricks, so simple to record, live pause, full programme legend & information, etc, etc. Even after familiarity with some similar features on HDD recorders, Sky + has taken the convenience to another level. 

I changed from NTL analogue  - definately no going back !!!

Hope this helps.


----------



## RMCF (12 Mar 2009)

permia said:


> Hi RMCF,
> 
> The SD channels (the majority on Sky currently) look marvellous on our full HD Sony Bravia TV. Could not believe the SD quality when we first got Sky 6 weeks ago, even still we marvel at the picture definition !! Every SD channel is superb including CH4 & BBC2 which could be especially poor on NTL.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your reply. I am a Sky+ user since it was first introduced, and have been a satellite owner for nearly 20 years so know all about SkySD.

I just wanted to know what SkySD was like on a full HD TV, as you often read reviews saying that the TVs make the SD pictures look very digitised and processed at times.


----------



## fme (26 Mar 2009)

Hi - about the quality of SD on a HD TV.
This was one of my concerns when upgrading 18months ago so I bought a Panasonic 42' Plasma as it faired best in reviews for SD on HDTV.
Almost everything is acceptable or better, the only caveats being:

When watching (mostly) soaps - especially fair city for some reason - when there are close ups of peoples faces the skin tones appear quite patchy.
Watching football is generally ok, however fast moving action has occasional blurring though not enough to spoil viewing.
Some of the lesser channels are poor, but I would only ever watch these for content rather than quality.

I am now considering upgrading to Sky+HD now that the initial outlay is reduced, although I wish they'd reduce the monthly addition.

By the way  - I have a Sky+ recommend a friend voucher giving someone free Sky+ if they're a new customer. PM me if interested


----------



## fme (26 Mar 2009)

Hi - about the quality of SD on a HD TV.
This was one of my concerns when upgrading 18months ago so I bought a Panasonic 42' Plasma as it faired best in reviews for SD on HDTV.
Almost everything is acceptable or better, the only caveats being:

When watching (mostly) soaps - especially fair city for some reason - when there are close ups of peoples faces the skin tones appear quite patchy.
Watching football is generally ok, however fast moving action has occasional blurring though not enough to spoil viewing.
Some of the lesser channels are poor, but I would only ever watch these for content rather than quality.

I am now considering upgrading to Sky+HD now that the initial outlay is reduced, although I wish they'd reduce the monthly addition.

By the way  - I have a Sky+ recommend a friend voucher giving someone free Sky+ if they're a new customer. PM me if interested


----------

